# The Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a wee mention that booking for Shepton is available now and we look forward to seeing lots of you there.

If you have already added yourselves to the rally list and need confirming when you have booked, just post on here if you can't confirm yourself



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You now have *4 weeks* in which to book for Shepton as booking closes on *2nd September*

Still showing unconfirmed are

twoofakind
silkcut1105
codfinger
mickric
buttybarrett
bowboy
wapes
ched999uk
webbiesadventures
beerman
tyreman1
ricec

Have any of you now booked please? or if you want removing from the list can you please let us know.

We do have plenty of room for a few more to join us

Jacquie


----------



## xgx

shouldn't that be _Marret_ in the title....................


----------



## LadyJ

xgx said:


> shouldn't that be _Marret_ in the title....................


Haha Graham very funny :roll: typing on a mini key board is a nightmare  altered it now thanks for pointing it out

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle

Just booked Jacquie, please can you confirm me on your list. All my links disppeared with the rest of my stuff on the old computer 

See you there!

Sheila


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sheila 

I've confirmed you on the show and taken you off Jacquies "naughty List" :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Pollydoodle said:


> Just booked Jacquie, please can you confirm me on your list. All my links disppeared with the rest of my stuff on the old computer
> 
> See you there!
> 
> Sheila


Hi Shelia is the famous apple cake making an apperance by any chance :wink:

Still a lot unconfirmed on me listy any of you now booked by ant chance????

twoofakind
silkcut1105
mickric
bowboy
wapes
ched999uk
webbiesadventures
beerman
tyreman1
Roadromer

We will be on our usual hard standing pitch so no chance of sinking it its wet plenty of room for a few more.

Jacquie


----------



## CherryPirate

Just booked tickets ... will arrive Friday late afternoon / evening

Colin


----------



## buttybarrett

Hi,
Please could you confirm buttybarrett for sheptonmallet.

Many thanks
Butty


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Colin & Butty your both stars  



Can the other 10 get a move on booking please, of if you are not joining us could you please let me know so I can take you off the list.



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Pre-booking to camp in the MHF area for this show closes on *2nd September 2011* so can the 10 unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked.

If you have decided not to attend just contact us and we'll take your name off the list.

There is still plenty of room if anyone else wants to go, just add your name to the MHF list, then book with Stone Leisure:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=303


----------



## ched999uk

We are still coming, just haven't booked yet. We will book but need to wait to have a couple appointments confirmed. I will let you know asap. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## LadyJ

Those still un confirmed are

twoofakind
mickric
bowboy
ched999uk we know why :wink: 
beemerman



Could all the above please let us know when they have booked, thanks.


Still plenty of room if a few more would like to join us at Shepton


Jacquie


----------



## Markt500

Hi LadyJ, We (Mark & Karen) have just added ourselves to the list, and booked our place through the website!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Mark & Karen

Thanks for letting us know you've booked with Stone Leisure, I have confirmed you on the MHF list. Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore coming :?: :?: :?: if so be quick adding your selves to the rally listy and booking direct with Stone Leisure, you have until 2nd September to book.


Those still unconfirmed on me listy are

twoofakind
mickric
bowboy
ched999uk
beemerman
Anita302


Any of you now booked by any chance :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


45 on the rally list but only 39 have booked according to Stone Leisure :roll: so can the rest of you get booking please if you are coming booking closes on 2nd September.



Still room for a few more to join us at Shepton but be quick adding your name to the rally listy



Jacquie


----------



## rayc

Just a post from the junior, very junior, marshall reiterating that last bookings with Stone's is 2nd September. I am keen to impress John and Jac that I can site 60 units so I'm looking forward to seeing a few more booked.
Ray


----------



## Lilliput

*Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet*

Hi

My wife and I have only started motorhoming and this is our first show. We have booked both on this site and with Stone Leisure and have received the tickets from them.

Can I just check what the situation is regarding hook up, as Stone Leisure suggest booking through the club and this site says it can't arrange hook up.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Lilliput


We do not book hook ups for the September show sorry


Jacquie


----------



## PincherM

Does this mean there are no hook ups at Shepton Mallett?


----------



## LadyJ

PincherM said:


> Does this mean there are no hook ups at Shepton Mallett?


Not on our pitch but I think Caravan & Camping may have some on there pitch.

Its summer you don't need electric :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

what is the live entertainment please


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: hi*



Sideways86 said:


> what is the live entertainment please


LadyJ :wink: :lol: :lol:

Nothing on the website 


> In addition to the exhibition visitors staying for the long weekend have a varied entertainment programme organised for them with live cabarets on Friday and Saturday evenings and a superb firework show on the Saturday evening.


http://www.stoneleisure.com/september-the-big-end-of-se-2/

Gerald


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

does anybody now then what we would be watching I cant any information anywhere either


----------



## LadyJ

Stone Leisure do not advertise what the entertainment is, when you arrive you get a magazine with all the information in it.

They usually have a couple of bands and a speciality act on both nights and the fire works on Saturday night.

They are usually both good and if you want a seat you have to get there early.



Note to GearaldandAnnie

Be careful be very very careful Gerald :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

footnote sounds friendly ! clearly someting i dont know i guess


----------



## PincherM

Thanks for info. I am new to motorhome and this is my first rally(and first trip!). I'll learn. Do we need windscreen sticker for the rally? I joined MHF in July but have heard nothing from anybody. Should I have a membership card?


----------



## LadyJ

PincherM said:


> Thanks for info. I am new to motorhome and this is my first rally(and first trip!). I'll learn. Do we need windscreen sticker for the rally? I joined MHF in July but have heard nothing from anybody. Should I have a membership card?


Hi Vic

Do not panic that's the first thing to learn:lol: there will be plenty of us around you to sort you out at Shepton.

Windscreen stickers can be purchased from me at the show but you could download the MHF logo thingy below and add your user name and first name to it.

That goes for everyone coming as it does help us to find you if need be.

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

PincherM said:


> Thanks for info. I am new to motorhome and this is my first rally(and first trip!). I'll learn. Do we need windscreen sticker for the rally? I joined MHF in July but have heard nothing from anybody. Should I have a membership card?


No membership cards are issued, your membership number 'subscriber number'is shown on the front page e.g. No.:MHF2TTVJA24xxx. You will not need to quote this number at any time on site.
When you arrive at Shepton use the 'campers' entrance, normally the main gate, where  the Stone's marshalls will check the windscreen pass you got with your tickets. They will direct you to the MHF area where you will be greeted by the MHF rally staff and shown to your pitch. It will be clear where the rally staff are and just watch out for the MHF flag. If you need to fill with water let us know before you pitch.
Don't worry, we are a little laid back but will try to answer any queries you have, if you are not sure about anything just ask.
Ray


----------



## hampsterracing

Thanks for the usefull info ray. I am also a first timer. 

Roger


----------



## tattytony

hampsterracing said:


> Thanks for the usefull info ray. I am also a first timer.
> 
> Roger


Roger will see you there :wink:


----------



## Pollydoodle

hampsterracing said:


> I am also a first timer.
> 
> Roger


We'll be gentle with you :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony

Pollydoodle said:


> hampsterracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a first timer.
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be gentle with you :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: yeh right :lol: :lol:


----------



## josieb

very gentle.......I can vouch from experience......hell and look where it got me pollydoodle :lol:


----------



## PincherM

Hampsterracing, I think maybe us 'first timers' should stick together for protection from the sound of it.


----------



## hampsterracing

PincherM said:


> Hampsterracing, I think maybe us 'first timers' should stick together for protection from the sound of it.


Sounds like a plan

Safety in numbers ;-)

Roger


----------



## tattytony

PincherM said:


> Hampsterracing, I think maybe us 'first timers' should stick together for protection from the sound of it.


I feel a few sherman tanks may offer little protection from them lot :lol: :lol:


----------



## PincherM

Thats handy. I just happen to have one in the garage!


----------



## tattytony

PincherM said:


> Thats handy. I just happen to have one in the garage!


more than one will be required :wink:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Vee haf ways of making you talk 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony

Pollydoodle said:


> Vee av ways of making you talk 8O :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

We still have several of you un confirmed on the rally list

twoofakind
bowboy
beemerman

Have any of you now booked by any chance ?



Jacquie


----------



## riverboat2001

Long Time MIA

Just finished buying and renovating our house, so now have a bit of spare time. would like to try and make it to the show.
Is there any hookups available ( info probably hidden somewhere in the previous 5 pages, but running late at the mo!)

Have you still got any spaces on the clubs pitch? 
And is it on hard standing?

Cheers
Sharon & Paul


----------



## geraldandannie

No - there may be hookups elsewhere, but not in the MHF area.

Yes - 48 places taken out of 60 available.

Yes, if it's the 'normal' place we're using.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


You only have 4 days left now to book to camp with us at Shepton




Jacquie


----------



## Lilliput

*Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet*

We are newbies and have never been to a rally before. Actually we have only ever stayed on sites with hook up and are a bit worried about being in a site without it. Ever mindful of our mh's handbook which warns about leisure batteries getting too low.

Reassurance please, what advice would you give?

Many thanks,

Lillput.


----------



## rayc

*Re: Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet*



Lilliput said:


> We are newbies and have never been to a rally before. Actually we have only ever stayed on sites with hook up and are a bit worried about being in a site without it. Ever mindful of our mh's handbook which warns about leisure batteries getting too low.
> 
> Reassurance please, what advice would you give?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Lillput.


My advise is to make your MH less dependant on EHU. A second battery with an upgrade to 110ah each if possibe. Consider a solar panel and in the last resort a generator.

A single 85ah battery should last you a long weekend at this time of the year when blown air heating is not used and TV watching is limited.

In my opinion limiting your site selection to those who provide EHU is limiting your options greatly. Get independant of EHU and you can visit a lot more fantastic places. In France where EHU is not always included in the pitch fee you can also save €3 or so a night.

See you at Shepton.
Ray [The Rally Assistant]


----------



## rosalan

Like Rayc says, one of the great joys of a motorhome is our ability to be independent. As you will no doubt soon discover, the use of Aires in Europe and Stopovers in the uk require you normally to be independent... why? Because many of them are completely free. So instead of forking out cash every night, you pay nothing.
In the South of France and Spain, many sites cost around £40 per night with electricity.
The Motorhome Show may be an ideal place to investigate the advantages and costs of making your van independent.
I really would not worry about not having a 'hook-up'
Over the last couple of years I have added to the two 85amp batteries a solar panel and LED lamps that use minimal electricity. To date I have never had a problem with power. TV and Satellite receiver, Water pump, on occasions overnight hot air blower. Recently we had a battery master fitted that allows the solar panel to also keep the engine battery charged.
Many people like to add a generator but although I have one (£50 from Aldi) I do not like the noise and smell they make, they are also rather heavy.
You should be fine providing you do not go silly with your use of the battery.
Alan


----------



## tattytony

Lillput

I have to echo the last two posts as I did always worry my britches off about not having hookup as I have a CPAP Breathing Machine and always paniking about not having enough power to run it 

After a visit and stay at the Shepton show in Sept 2009 without the hookup I soon realised it was possible, so added extra battery then a year later added a solar panel then another battery, changed bulbs to LED and now we can go weeks of touring without the need for electric well that was till we sold the van 8O

We have bought the new van with all the extra's swapped over to it so we can continue the same way  

I have yet to find a use for a genny but I do not long term so that may be the reason I do not have one :wink:

I hope you really enjoy your time without hookup so you will have more freedom in the future


----------



## LadyJ

Only *3 Days left* now to book with Stone Leisure to camp with us at Shepton booking closes on 2nd September

Those still unconfirmed are

beemerman
bowboy who I believe has booked with Caravan Club???

Jacquie


----------



## riverboat2001

Hiya, have managed to confirm time off!

So we will definitely be coming, do we book here and now and pay you on arrival?

We are picking my Mum up from a local train station, so we will be arriving on Saturday and departing Monday, if that's all okay.

Internet here a bit sporadic as we are currently moving house!


----------



## rayc

riverboat2001 said:


> Hiya, have managed to confirm time off!
> 
> So we will definitely be coming, do we book here and now and pay you on arrival?
> 
> We are picking my Mum up from a local train station, so we will be arriving on Saturday and departing Monday, if that's all okay.
> 
> Internet here a bit sporadic as we are currently moving house!


You MUST book and pay via Stone's website. In addition register your intention to come to the rally on the MHF rally page link 'I want to reserve a provisional place at this rally' . You will receive an email with a link for YOU to confirm your place when you have booked with Stone's.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=303

http://www.stoneleisure.com/book-online/

If you do not do that then you can pay at the gate but will have to camp in the general camping area not with MHF. There is no problem arriving Saturday but there is no reduction in the arriving Friday rate.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

You only have today and tomorrow to book for Shepton now booking closes 2nd September.

If you are thinking of joining us please add your selves to the rally list
HERE and then book directly with Stone Leisure either on line HERE or by phone 0208 302 6150

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR BOOKING SHEPTON FOLKS*

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle

Just made some Dorset Apple cake  sorry there wont be enough for everyone though!


----------



## riverboat2001

Hiya, just got the phone with Stone Leisure, we're all booked in and tickets are in the post. But they didn't send a confirmation email/link.

Anyway see you sometime on the Saturday.


----------



## lecky7

*Shepton Show*

Hi Jackie, we have now got our tickets for the show, so you can confirm us-----see you there
Mike W


----------



## clianthus

riverboat2001 said:


> Hiya, just got the phone with Stone Leisure, we're all booked in and tickets are in the post. But they didn't send a confirmation email/link.
> 
> Anyway see you sometime on the Saturday.


riverboat2001

I have confirmed you on the MHF list, thanks for letting us know.

lecky7

You are already confirmed on the list, so I presume you did it yourself


----------



## clianthus

Pre Booking for this show is now closed.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I am having a bit of a job tying up Stones list with our list for Shepton :roll: could the following folks please let me have their surnames or what name they have booked with Stone in.

PincherM


The following folks do not appear to be on Stones list have your tickets got MHF on them? if so could you let me have your surnames and vehicle reg

PincherM


Stone have the following surnames can you please let me know who you are

P. Bottle are you bottleys ?

Mr. Martin who are you please?


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Can you please all download the MHF badge copy below and put your user names and proper names on it and place in your window on arrival at the showground.

We will be in our usual spot on the hard standing behind the sheds the marshals on the gate will direct you to us but here is a map in case you get lost.

I would come full up with water as we do not usually have a tap on our pitch which is accessible with a van.

If you need to contact me my phone number is * 0753 863 6122* please let me know if you are not coming as we don't want to be sitting up all night waiting for you.

Have a safe trip there and we look forward to meeting you all

Jacquie, John, Ray & Lesley your rally marshal's


----------



## chrisgog

*Getting daughter into Shepton show late?*

We are travelling in van and camping Fri and Sat but our daughter will arrive sat evening in her car and will need to get in to camp in our van. 
How do we get her in?
Does she park in day park and leave car overnight or will they let her bring car into camp? Will pay a day entry for her anyway no problem if asked but don't want to pay separate unit camping as she will be in our van.
Advice please
Thanks
Chris


----------



## gaspode

Hi Chris

I've moved your post to the main Shepton thread so it will be seen by the rally marshall (LadyJ).

If you PM LadyJ and explain the circumstances I would think she can arrange for your daughter to get into the camping area with her car as long as she doesn't arrive too late in the evening.


----------



## chrisgog

Sorry Gaspode but as we havnt booked I didnt like to add it to the post as we will be in general camping area.

Chris


----------



## rayc

chrisgog said:


> Sorry Gaspode but as we havnt booked I didnt like to add it to the post as we will be in general camping area.
> 
> Chris


Chris, You will have to explain the situation to the Stone Marshall on the Camper 'Main' gate. They may allow the car in or make it stay in the late arrivals area overnight. I presume you intend to purchase a ticket for your Daughter? If so you need to do so when you arrive as it may be a bit of a problem to do so when she arrives after the show has closed for the day. 
In any event Stone's run the general camping area and it is them you need to ask.
Ray


----------



## PincherM

Is there a place to fill with water before I actually go on the MHF site? I don't fancy dragging tankful up from Tavistock. 

Vic(newbie)


----------



## LadyJ

PincherM said:


> Is there a place to fill with water before I actually go on the MHF site? I don't fancy dragging tankful up from Tavistock.
> 
> Vic(newbie)


I would suggest you come full up with water Vic as most taps are not accessible with the van there, if you are arriving on Thursday you may be able to find one. If you haven't got a water carrier we can lend you one.

Jacquie


----------



## PincherM

Jacqui

I will not be arriving until about noon on Friday so I'll bring enough water to last the weekend.

Vic


----------



## LadyJ

Evening all from a wet and dismal Shepton Show ground 

Directions to our pitch are straight down from the main gate over the little bridge to the bottom and turn right and we are on the left the flag is flying so you shouldn't miss us.

If your not coming or not arriving on the day you booked to arrive please let us know phone* 0753 863 6122* do not post on here please.

See you all soon

Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

LadyJ said:


> Evening all from a wet and dismal Shepton Show ground
> 
> Directions to our pitch are straight down from the main gate over the little bridge to the bottom and turn right and we are on the left the flag is flying so you shouldn't miss us.
> 
> If your not coming or not arriving on the day you booked to arrive please let us know phone* 0753 863 6122* do not post on here please.
> 
> See you all soon
> 
> Jacquie


Jacquie I have a little larger van than booked :lol: actually another 9ft longer  and 3 noisy dogs can you stick us in the corner behind that square bit of grass away from people that need quiet thanks


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We should be with you mid aftrenoon! 

Keith and Ros


----------



## geraldandannie

We're here, and it's pretty warm. We've had some blue sky and sunshine, although it's a bit grey and cloudy now.

Looking forward to the show opening properly tomorrow.

Gerald


----------



## Lilliput

*Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet*

Hi,

We are travelling up today from South Wales and hope to be there early afternoon.

Look forward to meeting you all then.

Veronica & Roger

(Lilliput)


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Well at least one deal has been done! 

We have traded the RAPIDO for a brand spanking new Swift KON-Tiki 669 low line! 8O   Should collect it in a couple of weeks! 

So thats it Christmas has ben cancelled! :wink: Well there may be enough left to buy the grandson a train set! :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Pollydoodle

Home now, just having a bite to eat before cleaning the van ready for Warren Farm

Thank you Jacquie & John, Ray & Lesley for hosting the rally. Lots of hard work for you all

Managed not to spend too much money :roll: Did see a van (or 2) that we liked, but the one we really liked was too heavy for Him indoors to drive, I could though - that idea went down like a lead balloon!! - so that was the end of that!! cant afford, or need to change anyway :lol: Still it's always fun looking


----------



## Sundial

*Shepton Show*

We have arrived home safety despite the forecast!

Thank you Jacquie, John, Ray and Lesley for marshalling - much appreciated as usual. What a great weekend it turned out to be - where was the torrential rain they talked about - there was very little and it was really warm - just as I like it.

See you at Brean (all being well....)
Sundial T&J


----------



## welsh

*motorhome show shepton mallet*

Thank you Jacquie, John, Ray, Lesley, for your welcome and for your hard work for marshalling much appreciated as always, it was a good show and a good weekend

Thank you Karen Brian


----------



## Markt500

Yes, thanks for hanging around for me & karen (the last ones in!) and for organising it


----------



## Codfinger

A big thank you to Jac, Ray, Les and John for the w/e and nice to see everyone again  
Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

We're back home after a long drive home (via Highbridge Caravans  )

Many thanks to Jaquie and John, Ray and Leslie, and Clive, for their hard work in organising us in the rather inclement weather. We came away with quite a few 'essential' bits and pieces :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## ronsue

*Shepton Mallet - our 1st rally!*

Just to say we had a really good time at our first show rally. And a BIG 'Thanks' to everyone who made us feel so welcome! We met some really lovely people over the weekend and were only too happy to offer advice to us 'newbies'!

We will definitely be attending more rallies in the future and look forward to meeting MHF members.

We only bought our Hymer a few months ago and joining MHF has been invaluable with lots of information and advice.

Ron and Sue 

 MOD NOTE - This thread has been merged with the original Shepton Show thread as it is much easier for the marshals to keep track of things if only one thread is running for each rally.


----------



## Lilliput

*Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet*

It was our first rally also and we were really impressed - many thanks to Jac and John for doing such a good job of marshalling and a big thank you to Ray who helped a couple of newbies settle in and feel like life long pals! It was really great to meet so many of you and we look forward to seeing you again at future rallies; in fact we can't wait for the next one!

All the best

Roger & Veronica


----------



## Penquin

We also went that route a few years ago - and also received the superb MHF welcome and advice, Jac and John, Ken and Clianthus all work SOOOO hard to make it work, as do all of the Marshals on all of the rallies - sadly Shepton is a little distant from us now!

Dave and Lesley


----------



## clive1821

Yes welcome and I also hope you enjoyed it, dont be afrade to ask any basic questions we all happy to help.....


----------

